
Ask HN: Do you trust your ISP? - t0astbread
Internet service providers handle a lot of metadata about your online communication and potentially also other parts of your life (such as payment behavior).<p>Do you trust your ISP with this information? If no, what do you do to protect it?
======
buffaloo
"Trust" as against what threat model?

------
jaden
No. Use a VPN.

